# Captndave1



## captndave1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi all, just signed up. I have been on Cruisers Forum, but decided to join you all too.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Tell us more . . . is that your boat in the picture? . . . .


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to SN, Cap


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to SN.

I started of on CF, but found myself here more often.

What kind of boat is that you have?


----------

